# Two clear glass bottles



## SAbottles (Sep 25, 2010)

Help needed on two more bottles. First is a pyramid shaped bottle 24cm high. On the base it has Escoffier LtdLondon  and 2243 :


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 25, 2010)

and the base :


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 25, 2010)

The second is an unusual Heinz bottle. It has multiple "panels " around the sides - 18 in all, and it has a crown top. Bottle is 22cm high with a base of very uneven thickness. -


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 25, 2010)

the crown lip top :


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 25, 2010)

and the base, embossed J.Heinz  & Co  PATd  211. Anyone tell me what it was used for ?


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm guessing the pyramid bottle is some type of perfume or cologne?

 The Heinz bottle contained catsup. They are still in business and are very popular over here in the 'States.
    Here is the wikipedia page on Heinz : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H._J._Heinz_Company
 This post is making me hungry now.....
     Hope this helps!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2010)

Greetings Dale,

 The Escoffier is a sauce bottle, and the Heinz is a vinegar, I believe. 






 "Vintage Heinz Pure Cider Vinegar Bottle with Cap, raised lettering on the bottom - H. J. Heinz Co. PAT 10 211 with a diamond across an oval. 9" tall, cap screws on and off without a problem, no rust." From.

 Somewhere I've seen a chart of all the various Heinz #'s, but cannot summon it up now, does anyone have that?

 ****************************






 "Georges Auguste Escoffier was born in Villeneuve sur Loup (now Villeneuve Loubet) in October 1846 to a village blacksmith and farmer. The renowned French chef started working at the age of 13 in the kitchens of an Uncle in Nice before, according to his obituary published in The Times of 1935, going to Russia to work for a Grand Duke.

 Escoffier at the Grand Hotel, the Savoy and the Carlton
 During the war between France and Prussia (1870 â€“ 1871) Escoffier served as chef to the French armyâ€™s general staff, spending six months as a prisoner of war after the fall of Metz. After the war he split his working year between the south of France and Paris." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2010)

Oops, sorry, I'm guilty of premature posting.

 "Georges Auguste Escoffier, who began his career as a chef at age 13 in 1859 and is credited as one of the creators of what is now considered classical French cooking, was far ahead of his time in surprising ways. In 1903, while Chef de Cuisine at the Carlton Hotel in London, he started a company, Escoffier Ltd., to sell his sauces. He was concerned about nutrition and the effects of the pace of modern life on dining; despite his devotion to the good life, he was not fat. He started experimenting with tinned vegetables, notably tomatoes. While still at the Savoy Hotel, London in 1898, he is credited, in their excellent biography of Escoffier by Eugene Herbodeau and Paul Thalamas, of first producing 2000 x 2 kilo tins of tomatoes in Saxon-les-Bains for the Savoy. The fame of the product grew so fast that the following year, the food manufacturer, La Maison Caressa of Nice produced 60.000 kilos under his direction. This was the precursor to his famous sauces being bottled and sold through Escoffier Ltd. In 1915 Escoffier Ltd was sold. (Sadly after 80 years of business deals and corporate takeovers, only a remnant of it lingers on in America in two products, Nabisco's Sauce Diable and Sauce Robert). Escoffier supported any effort that made cooking simpler, cleaner, better organized, more widely appreciated or easier for chefs and home cooks alike. Despite the foie gras and truffles, the elaborate garnishes and rich sauces catalogued in various editions of his great cookery book "Le Guide Culinaire," from 1903 to 1921, Escoffier's work was a sharp departure from the culinary practices that existed before. Not only did he greatly simplify the recipes and methods of food presentation that had existed previously, but he also re-invented the very manner in which professional kitchens were organized. To speed up service, which was something diners even in his day demanded, he created the brigade system, with specialised departments with teams headed by 'Chefs de Parties' responsible for different parts of the menu and food. He invented the prix fixe menu. He also helped improve the conditions under which chefs worked. "When I started, chefs had no status in society," he wrote in his memoirs. "That should not be the case because cooking is a science and an art, and the man who works with all his heart to satisfy people deserves to be recognized." The preface to â€œGuide Culinaireâ€ is a revelation. From a chefâ€™s point of view, the observations that Escoffier espoused then in 1903, and in subsequent editions, ring just as loud today. It is no wonder that modern chefs are re-finding Escoffier. It is also another indicator of his lasting genius and true impact over time. Pierre Escoffier, who was 26 when his grandfather died in 1935, helped create and head the Auguste Escoffier Foundation. It is based in Villeneuve-Loubet, the village near Nice where Escoffier was born and where the Escoffier Museum is located. This item belongs in such a museum. The original sauce in the bottle, the well produced 4 page 'Escoffier Ltd' promotional pamphlet, and the little recipe booklet by Escoffier, give a complete picture of Escoffierâ€™s marketing astuteness." Photos and text from. 

 His famous cookbook: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a First Edition for sale.









 Personally, I used to love Sauce Diable. Sauce Robert, not so much.

 Nice sauce, Dale. Very evocative, in my case. I'm having all kinds of recovered taste bud sensations, thanks to you.


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks, blackglass - hope you went & had a snack !
 Wow, surfaceone - what a wealth of information and thank you for such diligence ! Right now it's 5.45am and I have got up to go off to our fleamarket, where I trade in bottles, so I don't have too much of an appetite ! However I shall read the whole note through carefully and with great enjoyment later. Thanks again.
 Incidentally - how did the cap of the Heinz screw onto a crown type lip ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2010)

What I wanna know is, how'd they get away with this ?? []  Don't look right... perhaps it was carbonated vinegar?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2010)

> Incidentally - how did the cap of the Heinz screw onto a crown type lip ?


 
 Hey Dale,

 Heinz has been bottling since 1869.

 "The first product was horseradish, and the glass of its bottle was clear. There was a reason: while competitors extended their horseradish with fillers, concealed from view in green glass jars, Founder Henry John Heinz took his stand on quality and proudly displayed his product in transparent bottles. See? No leaves, no wood fiber, no turnip filler.

 Henry was 25. The food processing industry was even younger, and commercial preservation in cans and bottles had yet to earn the public trust; so the typical American diet was a dreary affair. Staples as of 1869 were limited to bread, potatoes, root vegetables and meat â€” usually dried, smoked or salted. Cucumbers and pickles were the salads of winter; grapefruit was a distant rumor, except in Florida; tomatoes were called "love apples," an exotic Mexican fruit. And, Henry Heinz was taking the first steps in a journey that would help to change all that, forever." From.

 They've employed corkers, screw-tops, crowns, et al.





From.


----------

